# FW Crabs



## Guppy123 (Jul 24, 2005)

Hello, i recently went to my lfs and saw "fw" crabs. Have any of you ever had these and had luck with them in an all freshwater tank? They really do seem pretty interesting.


----------



## Guppy123 (Jul 24, 2005)

Ohh sorry, im new to this forum and not familiar with the categories, should this be in the invert. section?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

YEs, there is! After pond section...
Or click here to go to the forum
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=23


----------



## neon7 (Jul 28, 2005)

yes, I have kept them with angels,but beware they will eat any fish they can catch.first got mine had about 20 neons.every morning the pop. got smaller until ther were none!plus they can climb anything eg. air hoses,plants,filter intakes.the longest i've ever kept one was about 6,7 months they always find a way out!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

And even the sealant on the corner of the glass... so beware and buy a hood.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Would it be a bad idea then to keep crabs in a tank with other community fish? My petsmart sells "Mini Crabs" that grow to be 1.5 inches long and I was thinking of getting about 4 for my 30 gallon... but I don't want them crawling up the tank.


----------



## azn1stknightsou (Aug 25, 2005)

If you got a hood, then you shouldnt worry. They are great for keeping in preventing over feeding as they eat anything that sinks to the bottom.


----------



## StinaUIUC (Sep 5, 2005)

If the crabs being referred to here are fiddler crabs (the males have one big claw), then they are not actually freshwater crabs...they are really brackish and will not survive more than a few months in a freshwater tank.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Actually, the males do have one big claw. I wish I saw this earlier because I already purchased three females and one male. Since I have bought them they have found their way out of my tank on numerious occasions. They like to climb up plants and airline tubing and make their way out of the crack in the hood where my filter goes. Since I've had them I rarely see them on the bottom of the tank where I want them, and actually found one of them near my refridgerator in the next room. (I now can't find one of the females, hopefully she is alright).

But what makes a fishtank brackish? Is it the gH and kH of the water?


----------



## amingra (Oct 2, 2005)

Brackish, as you probably know by now is between full saltwater and freshwater. The salinity makes it brackish.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

i kept two fiddler crabs once but what happened to them? I found one shriveled up in one corner of my room and the other died in the tank.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

FW has a specific gravity which is the salinity content of 1.000 SW has a specific gravity of 1.025. Brackish is inbetween and varies in nature and what fish you want. You use marine salt like instant ocean to make a tank brackish and measure it with a hydormeter to tell the specific gravity.


----------



## Mr Fish (Sep 9, 2005)

Recently I've seen a bunch of red "freshwater" crabs at my LFS. These are brackish too? Or will they survive?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Mr Fish-most likely your crabs are brackish. THe crabs need a beach setup where they can go in ans out of the water on a island which really isn't practical for a aquarium


----------

